# Напряжённость магнитного поля аппарата МРТ



## ~Наталья~ (16 Май 2013)

Доктора, ответьте, пожалуйста, позвоночник лучше смотреть на аппарате МРТ какой силы? Мне диагностировали протрузию L5/S1 3 мм на аппарате напряжённостью 1 Тесла. 
Не слишком ли слабый аппарат?


----------



## doclega (29 Май 2013)

1)нет.
2) 90 % успеха даёт квалификация врача.


----------



## Bravo (5 Июн 2013)

1 ТЛ зато шумит намного меньше.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июн 2013)

А разве важно, как сильно шумит?


----------



## ~Наталья~ (6 Июн 2013)

Пущай шумит, это нестрашно. Я один раз почти уснула в этом аппарате )) Когда достали меня оттудав, я ещё поворчала, что рановато что-то вынули... )), не всё поди-ко, поглядели...
Серьёзно, для пользы дела это обследование, а кто боится, можно закрыть глаза, и представить, что ты космонавт, летишь, как Брюс Уиллис - спасать человечество..., или что в капсуле помотаешься по космическому пространству, и тебя найдут на другой планете...ммммм...можно много чего придумать под эту лавочку...)))


----------



## Bravo (6 Июн 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> а разве важно, как сильно шумит.


 
Мне - нет, но некоторые люди пугаются панически. В трубе! Облучают! Ироды!


----------



## Silka (2 Янв 2014)

Здравствуйте. Скажите, пожалуйста, достаточно ли мощности томографа 0,4 тесла для исследования поясничного отдела позвоночника. Спасибо


----------



## М@руся (2 Янв 2014)

*Silka*, может лучше найти томограф мощностью 1,0 или 1,5 Тесла?
Тогда качество снимков будет лучше, срезов больше: к примеру не через каждые 6 мм (МРТ 0,4 т), а через 1,0-1,5 мм ( МРТ 1,5 Т), что немаловажно для точной диагностики.

Когда искала, где бы обследовать шейный отдел, а "проверенный" МРТ ремонтировался уже 2 месяца, посоветовали частный центр, на сайте которого была такая инфа:

"Практические и технические преимущества *магнитно-резонансного томографа ...* позволяют получать исключительное качество изображения. Применение ряда запатентованных методик (SARGE , BASG, PBASG, SSEPI, SSFSE и др.) позволило добиться эффективности системы, превосходящей МРТ 0,76 Т с горизонтальным полем. А для многих стандартных исследований можно получить изображения с качеством, сопоставимым с МРТ с полем 1,0 Т при практически одинаковых затратах времени на обследование. ... оснащен самым широким набором соленоидных многоканальных катушек с автоматической настройкой, в т.ч. эластичные катушки, плотно прилегающие к телу пациента, что позволяет принимать радиочастотные сигналы без затухания."

Звучит красиво. Позвонила и выяснила мощность МРТ-0,4 тесла. В регистратуре сказали, что этого будет достаточно для исследования позвоночника. А другого ответа я и не ожидала. Возможно, существуют методики, реально позволяющие улучшить качество 0,4 т.

Но у меня есть снимки МТР поясницы 1,0 т и 1,5 т. И без 100 грамм видна разница...
Почитайте форум, мощность МРТ уже обсуждалась ранее, поищите инфу в инете.

*Silka*, у Вас нет боязни замкнутого пространства?

Мой совет: МРТ 1,5 или хотя бы 1,0 Тесла.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (3 Янв 2014)

Silka написал(а):


> Здравствуйте. Скажите, пожалуйста, достаточно ли мощности томографа 0,4 тесла для исследования поясничного отдела позвоночника. Спасибо


Silka, здравствуйте! Я думаю, что 0,4 Тесла  лишь докажет, что человеческое существо можно отнести к Хордовым )))))))
Остётся уповать на талант доктора, который будет читать и интерпретировать такие снимки.
А, кстати, сколько берут за эти фотки? )))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Янв 2014)

Все зависит от того что и ищем и зачем, для грыжи диска, вполне достаточно.


----------



## Silka (3 Янв 2014)

М@руся, да. У меня клаустрофобия. Причем довольно интресная форма. Боюсь именно очень замкнутых пространств, и если лежать именно на спине. Поэтому задвинуть меня в закрытый (а высокопольные томографы в нашем городе все закрытые) все равно что похоронить заживо. Даже когда представляю себе это начинается приступ. А там сто процентов будет паническая атака. Начну попросту оттуда вылезать. Пустырник и т.п. не помогут. Феназепам никогда не пила, так что не представляю как он на меня подействует и не усугубит ли ситуацию. Под наркозом не делают. А у открытого томографа мощноть 0,4 тесла...сомневаюсь в качестве снимков. А МРТ надо делать... не знаю как и быть.

Larisa74, в том-то и дело, что врача, который интерпретирует снимки на открытом томографе не очень хвалят(((( Стоит у нас процедура мрт от 2700руб.

Доктор Ступин, даже не знаю, что нужно выявить...наверное грыжу. Несколько лет назад по рентгену поставили остеохондроз и спина бифида. Сейчас, думаю, всё усугубилось, может и грыжа есть.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Янв 2014)

Смело делайте, тут даже КТ достаточно информативно.
Чаще всего вообще томограф вообще не нужен, только хирургу при наличии показаний к операции.
При консервативной терапии наличие или отсутствие грыжи диска  не имеет значения. Пожалуй только в мануальной терапии это важно, но опять же важно не наличие грыжи диска, а понимание какой блок в месте боли, возвратный или уже нет, но это вполне понятно и по рентгеновскому снимку в большинстве случаев.


----------



## Silka (3 Янв 2014)

Спасибо за ответы и уделенное внимание.


----------



## М@руся (3 Янв 2014)

Silka написал(а):


> ...У меня клаустрофобия...


Это многое меняет. Зачем себя мучить в закрытом томографе, если результат вполне предсказуем, а точнее-его не будет...


Silka написал(а):


> ...врача, который интерпретирует снимки на открытом томографе не очень хвалят((((


*Silka*, откуда Вы? Может на форуме есть Ваши земляки, которые посоветуют куда обратиться?
Можно еще тут посмотреть: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/378/
Обязательно закажите запись МРТ на диск (захватите с собой чистый диск на всякий случай).
Снимки и диск можно проконсультировать у других специалистов, в т. ч. на нашем форуме.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ...Чаще всего вообще томограф вообще не нужен, только хирургу при наличии показаний к операции.
> При консервативной терапии наличие или отсутствие грыжи диска не имеет значения. Пожалуй только в мануальной терапии это важно, но опять же важно не наличие грыжи диска, а понимание какой блок в месте боли, возвратный или уже нет, но это вполне понятно и по рентгеновскому снимку, в большинстве случаев.


Да, лечУт клинические проявления, а не " по снимкам МТР".
И если иногда и немного побаливает спинка, возможно, необходимости в КТ или МРТ нет.
Федор Петрович, при всем уважении к Вам, посмею робко возразить.
Может мой случай не такой частый... Рассуждала примерно так. Ну прихватывает частенько поясницу. Конечно есть остеохондроз. А у кого его нет, если сидеть часами? Сделать рентген поясничного отдела? Можно, для этого нужна подготовка, да и время выкроить. В результате найдут признаки остеохондроза ( кто бы сомневался), грыж дисков на рентгене не видать...Может сразу КТ или МРТ? А зачем? Даже если найдут грыжу межпозвонковых дисков, оперироваться не собираюсь ни за что и никогда. Тогда зачем все эти обследования? Набор продуктов лекарств примерно одинаков. От этого не помирают. Час в день зарядке и орбитреку посвящаю. Вот и хорошо.

Возможно, зная точный диагноз, а точнее наличие грыжи диска, хотя бы не продолжала делать кучу глупостей: многочасовое сидение в неудобной асимметричной напряженной позе, таскание тяжестей, работа на даче в позе Г, любимые упражнения со скручиванием корпуса, неправильное качание пресса, промерзание в бассейне и т.д. А лечилась бы у специалистов, ограничивала двигательную активность при обострении, а не усугубляла.
Может обошлась бы без операции...
Вертебролог тоже отговаривал от МРТ, через месяц отрицательной динамики.
В итоге увезли с работы на МРТ и операцию. Через год после которой, сохраняются некоторые последствия.
Хотя, наверное, чему быть, того не миновать, раз процесс пошел... И все эти " если бы да кабы"...Какой от них прок?

И все же, согласитесь, большинство пациентов, информированных о наличии протрузий и грыж, меняют образ жизни, привычки, лечатся и борются за улучшение качества жизни без операции. Предупрежден-значит вооружен! Может своевременное обследование ( МРТ) позволит некоторым пациентам избежать оперативного вмешательства?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Янв 2014)

Так это не возражение, а подтверждение.
Мрт в нашей стране имеет кроме медицинского, еще и важное психо-эмоциональное значение.
Тут не поспоришь.
Иногда и я этим пользуюсь.
Но так как операция не грозит, данной мощности Вполне достаточно.


----------



## Silka (4 Янв 2014)

Один мой знакомый первый раз проходил мрт на открытом томографе. Отправлял снимки в инст. им. Бурденко. Там ему сказали, что по таким снимкам не только лечение назначить, но и диагноз поставить невозможно. Переделывал в результате на закрытом томографе. Но ему для операции надо было. Меня невролог отправил на мрт для того, чтобы определиться с лечением (если я правильно поняла). Обмолвился, что у меня не самый распространенный случай, встречается не часто. Называл номера позвонков...я уже не помню...Я профан в этом вообще...обычный пациент. Вот и думаю, если грыжу констатировать, хватит открытого томографа...а если надо ткани вокруг посмотреть...сосуды и тп...? есть ли смысл тогда на низкопольный идти...Запарилась совсем(((( Переживаю...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Янв 2014)

Исследование не делают, чтобы посмотреть.
Исследование делают, чтобы найти.
Спросите у невролога, что он ищет.
И если он будет с Вами разговаривать, то ответит.
Если спросить невозможно, так может сразу на 3теслы, за 15000.
Понимаю Вашу озабоченность, но ответить не могу, Вы даже не описали ситуацию и ее уникальность.
Ну, а о том что иногда лечат по снимкам, так об этом скажет половина форума.


----------



## Silka (4 Янв 2014)

Да я в этот раз что-то в таком трансе была от своего состояния. Плюс врач новый, оторопела, ничего не расспросила. Решила, что на повторном приеме, когда снимки будут сделаны, все и узнаю. Но Вы правы, что толку рассуждать. Надо идти и делать. Дальше уже по ситуации действовать..


----------



## М@руся (4 Янв 2014)

Silka написал(а):


> Запарилась совсем(((( Переживаю...


А зачем так переживать? Оно того не стоит. Вы же не сапер на минном поле, когда цена поступка-жизнь.
*Silka*, у Вас всего то 2 варианта. И любой из них приемлемый.



Silka написал(а):


> Да я в этот раз что-то в таком трансе была от своего состояния. Плюс врач новый, оторопела, ничего не расспросила. Решила, что на повторном приеме, когда снимки будут сделаны, все и узнаю.


С кем не бывает? Самое разумное


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Исследование не делают, чтобы посмотреть.
> Исследование делают, чтобы найти.
> Спросите у невролога, что он ищет.
> И если он будет с Вами разговаривать, то ответит.


Можно очно, или даже по телефону узнать. Доктора с этим постоянно работают и знают, где лучше качество, выше квалификация и безупречней репутация. Если только закрытый МРТ, пусть сразу же выписывает седативные (феназепам и др.). Если достаточно 0,4 Т, идете и делаете. Я бы точно уточнила

Ведь ситуация не срочная.
Когда чего-то хочу, препятствий не замечаю. 
Если нет желания выяснять, можно 0,4 Тесла. Возможно этого будет достаточно. Если нет, ну в деньгах потеряете. Не купите себе чего-нибудь.
Как в физике закон сохранения энергии, так и закон сохранения денег: где-то потратитесь, где-то разбогатеете.
За три месяца мне пришлось сделать 3 платных МРТ по настоянию нейрохирурга. Плюс оплата операции и лечения. За 4 месяца больничного не заплатили, хоть и обещали, помощи не дали ( частная фирма). 
Из списка купить вычеркивала все, без чего можно прожить. 
Было бы здоровье!


----------



## ~Наталья~ (4 Янв 2014)

М@руся написал(а):


> Когда чего-то хочу, препятствий не замечаю.


Маруся, Вы-молодец!


----------



## Silka (4 Янв 2014)

M@аруся. я у невролога спрашивала, он мне сразу сказал, где у нас в городе самые хорошие результаты и описание... Я о клаустрофобии сказала, он ответил: пейте успокоительные...и, мол, вам решать, где делать. Но вот там-то и там-то лучше всего.


----------



## bohemian (24 Фев 2014)

Здравствуйте. мне 35 лет. Направили на МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела. Томограф siemens высокопольный , 1 тесла. Достаточно ли этой мощности для исследования?


----------



## Bravo (24 Фев 2014)

bohemian написал(а):


> Здравствуйте. мне 35 лет. Направили на МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела. Томограф siemens высокопольный , 1 тесла. Достаточно ли этой мощности для исследования?


Да.


----------

